# Springtails dying in tank



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Can anyone tell me why some springtails are dying in one of my many 2.5 gallon tanks? They are all set up the same way to house froglets...sphagnum and pothos, kept humid...springtails live in all the others, but this one I just noticed that some of the larger springtails are dead. Does anyone know why this might be happening? It's the tank that was set up most recently. 

Thanks!

Kristen (the bug and plant reject)


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a similar case of missing spring tails. For the first few months the spring tails started booming, saw them springing on the water surface and everything. 
When I got my toads, i never found another. Either the toads eat/ate them all, or they had already recently dissapeared.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm actually seeing mine dead...very strange. If anyone has any clue as to why, I'd be grateful for any information.

Take care,
Kristen


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Well what kind are they Kristen? Tropicals or the white temperates?
Or the the temperate blacks?
Dave


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Dave...your kind...haha! The *regular* kind...I guess that is temperate? Do you sell both kinds? My culture is thriving, the others I have put in the other tanks are either breeding or getting eaten...but the ones in this one, being kept just as the others, are dying. The only difference is that it was set up more recently...as in a few weeks ago. 

Any ideas???

Thanks
Kristen


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Could be your 2.5 gallon is cooking them. Temperate springtails cannot tolerate high temps.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Exactly,
The temperate springtails do well in cooler temps. They do not tolerate warmer temps. You are probably seeing them stuck to the glass and not moving? It is common if you keep your tanks warm. What temp are they at? 

I actually have 4 kinds of springtails at the moment, but only 1 is worth selling for now.
:wink: 
Dave


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Ed,
Do you have a picture of what tropicals look like? Mine are white and it looks like you are saying that these are temperate. If I have this wrong I would like to know. It would be great if you could post a picture of each of your 4 and label them and what is the advantage of each one.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

My tropicals are a little smaller than my temperate. They are both white.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

How high is the temperature when it is too hot?


----------

